# towing capacity



## boba (Jun 19, 2000)

Ford 1999 superduty F250 4wd w/gas & auto. What is the towing capacity?


----------



## BobbyB (Aug 30, 2000)

Have you looked at your owners manual the codes in the vin will tell you, with just a quik search on the net it looks to be 10,000 lbs.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Not that it matters, but what engine do you have, and what ratio is your axle? I believe the GCVWR for your truck is 20,000 lbs. with the class III/IV hitch you are allowed 10,000 lbs. with a weight distributing hitch. You'll need a 5th wheel or gooseneck to get to the 20,000 lbs range, but will most likely go over your GVWR with the tongue weight of the trailer if you try to pull that much weight. Hope that helps.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Boba, disregard my last post. Here are the numbers.

All auto tranny, and all 5th wheel or gooseneck
GCWR for:
5.4 liter with 3.73 axle- 13,500 lbs
4.10 axle- 15,000 lbs

6.8 liter with 3.73 axle- 17,000 lbs
4.30 axle- 20,000 lbs

bumper pull is 10,000 lbs max with weight distributing

you figure out the rest


----------



## eskals (Aug 17, 2000)

Is it a regular cab, super cab, or crew cab?

Eric


----------



## lawnboy82 (Jan 18, 2001)

i dont understand. i had gone to a ford dealer a couple of months ago. the f550 can haul legally on the hitch 10,000 lbs. no more. so how can a 250 do the same thing?


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

The hitch is the limiting factor here. you'll find that a F150 will pull 10,000 or close to it with weight distributing too. Unless you go with a 2.5" or 3" receiver tube the bumper pull will not get you to the GCWR, especially on the F550. another limiting factor to think about is the tongue weight of the vehicle. with 1/2 and 3/4 and some 1 ton pickups the limiting factor is your payload and not usually the GCWR.
OMK


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

You need to weigh the truck to find your exact towing capacity.If you have 3.73,subtract truck weight from 13,500,so you will ahve approx.7-8000 tow capacity.If you have 4.10,you add 1500 lbs to that.The 5,4 engine is your limiting factor,the truck is capable of more,with a V10 or diesel.So if you overload moderately,the truck should remain stable,but underpowered,which is still safe.To me this is different that overloading the chassis,like 1500 owners do when they pull 10000.No F150 should be towing 10000,and they are not rated for that.


----------

